# Advice Please!



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Since my female betta died I've been wanting to get another one pretty badly! I went to Petsmart yesterday with the intention of getting another red cambodian like my previous female. There were only five females to choose from and I ended up taking two home with me. 

Ignoring what everyone was warning me about on this forum, I put both females in with my male. I wanted to see for myself what he'd do to them. He ignored them right off the bat and I haven't had any issues with him going after the females. I guess I'm lucky to have a pretty mellow fish. Thanks for all the concern though.

Anyway, my new red cambodian is doing great! She's swimming around and even follows my male around. My green female on the other hand, she's not doing so well. As soon as I put her in the water, she swam down to the bottom and sat on the rocks. When I went to bed last night, she was laying next to the big rock and when I got up, she was in the same place. Her gills are moving pretty steadily but she's not swimming around. She didn't move when I fed them this evening either. She acts exhausted. I was thinking that maybe she has a swim bladder problem or maybe it's just shock from being put in a new tank. I don't have the exact specs on the tank but the temp is right at 77F. 

Would the little green betta benefit from being put in a smaller bowl by herself? Would she benefit more to stay in the 5 gal tank? Neither of the bigger fish bother her and she is just off next to the big rock by herself. In the future, should I stay away from buying smaller bettas. The green girl, Buffy, is about an inch long. Jackson, my male is about three inches. Elizabeth, the red cambodian is about two inches.


----------



## Cggamer12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, considering you just put them into the tank, I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Try putting some Stress Zyme or any other stress type of product into the tank, she may just be a little shocked at the transition.

Your water type may be different from the little cups they tend to keep bettas in. *I live in Indy as well, and that's what I typically see them in*. And if you're keeping them in an actual aquarium, that could be stressing it out as well.

Just try and keep an eye on her for the next few days, and things don't progress, then come back and give us and update on the condition.

Best of luck!


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the reply! That seems to be the agreed conclusion; shock. 

I really hope everything works out for her.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If she doesn't act better in a few days, separate her. She might not get a share of food with healthier fish in the tank.


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Good news... maybe? When I got home today, she was scooting around the bottom. She never once swam up to the top to get the floating food. I think I'll give her another day or two before I seperate her from the other two fish.


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

I decided to move little Buffy today. Her tail is getting so frayed and I didn't like the look of it. I put her in a little one gallon bowl with some rocks and a plant. The water is about 3/4 full. I added some food and she started munching on it. She is swimming around in the smaller bowl. Maybe she didn't like being in a 5 gallon with plants and a big rock.

I'm going to keep her seperated until her tail heals. I am already dreading the reintroduction in the coming weeks. I hope all goes well for this little one.


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

I just wanted to let all know that Buffy is flourishing! In the one gallon bowl, she is swimming around and her tail is healing. I may just keep her in it.

More good news! I've rehomed my guppies and gouramis. My aquariums are no longer over populated!


----------

